# A New BLUE Litter!!!



## BlueGiants (Nov 15, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised this afternoon to see Tina (Blue Flemish Giant) working on a nest. She was due yesterday, but better late than never! She had a litter of 5, 1 was DOA. But the other 4 are looking very good! (Makes me feel a little better after the loss yesterday.)

I'd like to introduce the Dam... Tina... 30 minutes after kindling... 






This is the proud Sire... Centaur... (Not much on pictures. Mostly the quiet, handsome type.)





The babies in their nest:





I put a ruler next to them so you can compare their size. They are about 2 hours old here... can you tell, momma has already fed them?





Squirmy babies...






On the move...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

Toooo cute! They look like velvet! And Tina is GORGEOUS!!! I love those ears!

Minda


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my!
Flemmie babies! 
and blues, to top it all off!
You are so lucky.


----------



## Boz (Nov 15, 2008)

omg they are so adorable! Congrats! :biggrin2:
And I just love those big ears Tina has! (All Flemmy's have big ears, right?)


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 15, 2008)

*Boz wrote: *


> And I just love those big ears Tina has! (All Flemmy's have big ears, right?)


Minimum ear length for a Senior Flemish is 6"... Tina's are 7.25".


----------



## Boz (Nov 15, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *Boz wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And I just love those big ears Tina has! (All Flemmy's have big ears, right?)
> ...



Goodness! Talk about good hearing!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Cathy, I'm sure I read that flemmies have a bit of fuzz when born... correct? So they aren't just gray skinned, that's blue fuzz on them 

Oh, and CONGRATS! They are adorable :hearts:


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2008)

Actually, their skin ispinkish gray. But theyare born with avelveteen like fur over them.


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 16, 2008)

:inlove:SOO cute I love bubby bunners and there little spider walk when theyre learning to hop:clapping:Keep us updated


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

EEK!

Did I tell you our ultimate goal?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> EEK!
> 
> Did I tell you our ultimate goal?


:shock:... ummm ... no?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

*We want to get flemmies in white, fawn, blue, black and steel. (Any other colors?) Than we want to raise them from babies and create a herd of bonded free range flemmies who are leash trained. Ok so atleast 3. You have white,blue and black right?*

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > EEK!
> ...


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL! I have no problem being an enabler in your ultimate goal! (Yeah, I have blue, black and white... but I can find you a lovely fawn, or any other colortoo!) Flemish come in 7 colors... Black, Blue, Fawn, Light Gray, Sandy, Steel and White.

Actually, most of my Flemish don't mind the leash. Don't need to be trained to it... they just accept it. And it probably wouldn't be a major task to bond them once they are speutered. They are (for the most part) pretty laid back and accepting.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> LOL! I have no problem being an enabler in your ultimate goal! (Yeah, I have blue, black and white... but I can find you a lovely fawn, or any other colortoo!) Flemish come in 7 colors... Black, Blue, Fawn, Light Gray, Sandy, Steel and White.
> 
> Actually, most of my Flemish don't mind the leash. Don't need to be trained to it... they just accept it. And it probably wouldn't be a major task to bond them once they are speutered. They are (for the most part) pretty laid back and accepting.




YES! Ok so this is a ways away.... 

Right now I may be getting a possible Pal/Flemmie mix!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 16, 2008)

Lucky You!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey I want a flemmie but Sam sends me other bunnies instead.

What is this bunny?


----------



## polly (Nov 16, 2008)

Cathy they look lovely :biggrin2:she done well! you will need to do some updates I would be really interested in how their ears grow in comparison to the rest of them


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 16, 2008)

With beautiful looking parents like theirs, those babies are going to steal some hearts :inlove:

More pics at your convenience please 

Jo xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 16, 2008)

:faint::faint::faint::faint:

Baby blues in a good way lol!! 

OMG I can't believe how cute they are.... I just love them! And their ears look so big already!! :shock:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Nov 16, 2008)

I just wanted to say that they are GORGEOUS and out of all the Flemmie colors I think the blues are the best. Mommy and Daddy are beautiful. Congrats on the babies (so jealous!) :inlove:



Im sorry to hear about the other litter too by the way. So sad.:tears2:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Aw wow there sooo cute!

Grace


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 16, 2008)

I keep looking at these baby pictures! LOL!


----------



## dirtyduckz (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello! I think your Flemish is beautiful! What colors does it take in a bloodline to make a blue Flemish? I know they are rare. I have 3 giants all REW, they are beautiful also


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 17, 2008)

The Blue is a dilute black. You really can't mix colors to get a blue, unless the rabbits carry a recessive blue gene. But it is recessive and most colors are dominant over it. Blues can be crossed with blacks (preferably blacks that do not carry agouti genes, likelight grayand steel). Crossing with blacks every few generations keeps the blue color rich and dark.

I have whites too, but they are a seperate line. I don't cross them with my blues and blacks. 

Don't you just LOVE the Flemish personality?


----------



## dirtyduckz (Nov 17, 2008)

Absolutely!I have never had a rabbit likethese Flemish, don't get me wrong I love ALL rabbits, but these Flemish are something else as far as personality goes!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 21, 2008)

6 days old today... (Polly, I measured their ears, they are exactly1 inch long... 2.5 cm) Sorry about the dust on them... I had them in the pocket of my jacket!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 21, 2008)

:biggrin2:I want!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't get over how massive they are! So gorgeous though. That's such a cute image of them in your pocket.

(I just found this after PMing you, lol).


----------



## jcl_24 (Nov 21, 2008)

Aw look at their ears already getting long...

:faint:due tothe cuteness!

Jo xx


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 21, 2008)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> :faint:due tothe cuteness!


:yeahthat: Big baby feet and ears, so adorable!

*
--Erika* â


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Cuties!!! Tina & Centaur are gorgeous themselves! Centaur looks like a big cuddle-bun! 

The babies are sooo adorable! You should do that one thing, you know the Breeders Blog, on Flemish Giants. Showing them from birth until weaning age or at shows if you keep them, etc. 

I plan on doing that this year and next year with my English Lop & Mini Rex litters - 2 of each!  


Emily


----------



## minirexmama (Nov 21, 2008)

omg too cute-and giant! I've always loved FGs, and if I ever move to the country with lot sof room, I might try my hand at them


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2008)

They are just too incredibly adorable!!! But I'm sure you know that.


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

Grrr, they are sooo cute! :grumpy:

I'm going to come bunny-nap them! Hehe, no I wouldn't really do that. But I love big rabbits! They are so darn cute! 

I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 21, 2008)

you get to carry around baby blue flemish in your pocket?!! that sounds like heaven to me...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! They look like adorable little Godzilla's in comparison to Delusional's baby bunners! So cute! I love their little velvety coat in their "debut" photos!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 22, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> The Blue is a dilute black. You really can't mix colors to get a blue, unless the rabbits carry a recessive blue gene. But it is recessive and most colors are dominant over it. Blues can be crossed with blacks (preferably blacks that do not carry agouti genes, likelight grayand steel). Crossing with blacks every few generations keeps the blue color rich and dark.
> 
> I have whites too, but they are a seperate line. I don't cross them with my blues and blacks.
> 
> Don't you just LOVE the Flemish personality?



Thay are just so gorgeous! How great to have an entire litter of just blues!

We have 2 blue Flemmies, one of which has been an excellent show bun. I was wondering: Do your Blues have more of an "attitude" than the other color varities? Ours have, what we call, "the Blue-itude"! They are just more independant than the other varieties we own, and they can be pretty high spirited. (I suppose it could also be a blood-line issue, as ours are distantly related.) Our blacks are just so pleasant and sweet, and our light and steel gray could only have been described as "mellow". What are your observations on the color/personality link?


----------



## polly (Nov 22, 2008)

OMG Cathy 1" already!!! and look at the size of them beside your hand i can fit 2 in my hands at that age or 3 sometimes!! and nethie ears are 2" fully grown you need to do an update every week Cathy!!!! im lovin them :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, Cathy! They are just adorable! They are so big! and just so pretty!


----------



## lemon (Nov 23, 2008)

tonyshuman wrote:


> you get to carry around baby blue flemish in your pocket?!! that sounds like heaven to me...


Sounds nice too me too!
i can not wait for my rabbit to have littel buns!:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

How are your little blue ones doing?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2008)

They are doing real well. They are 9 days old tonight, and weigh between 6.5 - 8 oz. (1/2 a lb.). Polly, their ears are 1 1/4" long tonight. LOL!)








This little one had a tiny eye slit, his eyes are juuust starting to open, but the flash made him close it! 






This one got all snuggly in my hand and fell asleep!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG! They're half a pound?! Toby was 3/4 of a pound when I got him, and he was six weeks old! :shock: Those are some BIG babies!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW.
Flynn still hasn't hit 3 pounds, and when we got him he was under a pound too 
I want a Flemish!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2008)

I WAAANNNNT!!!

(I don't care if I already have 2 blue Flemmies!! Those babies are just so PERFECT!)

OOPS! Wabbitmom here...but I'm sure wabbitdad would totally agree.


----------



## Flemish Guy (Nov 25, 2008)

:woohooWOW C they are beautiful the color is great wish me luck I am going to breed my first blues next week hope the color comes close to yours they look great


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

Cute


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Side note: Flemish Guy, I love your avatar! So much dewlap! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I WAAANNNNT!!!
> 
> (I don't care if I already have 2 blue Flemmies!! Those babies are just so PERFECT!)
> 
> OOPS! Wabbitmom here...but I'm sure wabbitdad would totally agree.


Yes I do agree! They look beautiful.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd be so happy if I got a couple of pretty girls in this litter. Seems like my blue litters have been very buck heavy lately. No complaints, but I can certainly make room for a few girls!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw a beautiful conti in a pet shop today. He was dead bunny flopped and very absolutely gorgeous, just a tad big to fit in my bag, and a tad too much of a rabbit for me to bring him home  Made me think of these cuties and how adorable they are


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

OH! :shock: A conti in a pet shop? Wow! We usually only see smaller bunnies in the pet shops. How could you resist? LOL!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

They sell them for Â£129.99 in Pets At Home, so no room for spontaneous buying. I desperately wanted him (I've always wanted a massive bun) and he looked so laid back and sweet, but I'm not sure I could justify exactly why I got another rabbit, lol.


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 25, 2008)

The babies are so big and cute! They remind me of puppies


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> They sell them for Â£129.99 in Pets At Home, so no room for spontaneous buying. I desperately wanted him (I've always wanted a massive bun) and he looked so laid back and sweet, but I'm not sure I could justify exactly why I got another rabbit, lol.


 :shock2: That's a lot of money! Almost $200 US dollars here! :shock: A real lot of money for a bunny.... (if I did my calculations right?)


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, you did them right. Means that there are no impulse buys, but obviously the buns spend longer there 

I had a friend who got one straight from the breeder for Â£30 and then the next week saw her buns sister at Pets At Home forsale for Â£129.99, she got a good deal, lol.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW! I usually ask between $75 and $100 for my Flemish. (Discounts for 4-H and kids!). But they get "me" along with the bunny. I'm here for the life of the rabbit for any advice, help, rescue and surrenders. 

(I used to sell them for less, but I suspected some people were not "keeping" them as pets, and I think if I charge more, they look at the rabbit as an investment and take better care of it.)

I'm really blessed because I do have people willing to wait for my giants.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

And those people who buy your giants are blessed to have bought from such a good breeder  I think your bunnies are very lucky, and these little ones will soon know that.

Any more eyes open?


----------



## delusional (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't think pet shops should sell big bunnies.. just with how long they'll be there and all..

I paid Â£85 for Harvey, from his breeder.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

A couple little slits this morning. I'll check them again tonight. Today is 10 days...

Tina is turning out to be an excellent mother. After I check them, she jumps in the box to make sure I put them back right! LOL! She actually pulls the hay and fur over them and tamps it down with her front feet. I think she's trying to hide the nest. 

They all have such different personalities. I have moms that begrudgingly feed them twice a day and that's IT! And then I get others that actually are concerned every time they move or squeak. (Or I touch them!) Tina isn't mean or nasty, she's perfectly comfortable with me putting my hands in there. (Hmmmm, of course the carrot tops and romanine I bring her MIGHT be an incentive...). But she does check after I put the box back.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 25, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaw that's so cute  She's a fussy mummy.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> I don't think pet shops should sell big bunnies.. just with how long they'll be there and all..



I agree. People don't know what they are getting themselves into with a giant rabbit. They are solaid back and very special... but they do need a lot more room and dietary considerations while growing...(IMHO). 

It's tough to put a price on a companion animal. I think a good home is priceless and I take that into consideration. Pet shops are there to make money... but it can be hard on the rabbit to be there so long. (I was told it's easy to sell the giants as babies or as adults...everyone wants a BIG one...but not inbetween... so that can leave months that the rabbit sits in the pet shop...)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd love to have a flemmish (particularly one of these adorable babies!) but I don't have the space for one! I hope one day we move to a bigger house and I have a room just for my bunnies!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> They sell them for Â£129.99 in Pets At Home, so no room for spontaneous buying. I desperately wanted him (I've always wanted a massive bun) and he looked so laid back and sweet, but I'm not sure I could justify exactly why I got another rabbit, lol.


Because you needed a BIG bunny to hug and snuggle with.

Honestly - I just love the personality of Flemish Giants and I so wish I lived closer to BlueGiants- cause I'd want to get a bunny from her. 

Wow - its hard to think of their ears already being over an inch long....my lionhead's maximum ear size (for show) is like 3.5 inches....


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 25, 2008)

They are stunning :inlove:!

And I can't get over how much flems cost around the world! I've never seen one for more than $60 NZ (probably about $45 US), normally they are $50 here or you can get a neutered one from the SPCA for $40.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 25, 2008)

I paid a whopping.....$20 for Tiny.


BEST money I ever spent....


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

I Agree Peg! What a BARGAIN!!! (But I don't want to tell you what they do with $20 bunnies around here...)


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww Cathy they are gorgeous and so big!! can't get over teh size of them on your hand or the size of the ears!! what are they weight wise by 8 weeks usually?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2008)

I usually expect 5.5 - 6 lbs (2.7 kilos?) at 8 weeks, but have had a few that made 7.5-8 lbs at 8 weeks. 

(Actually, the blues have historically been smaller than other colors. But that is one of the things I've been working on foryears. And my blues are finally making excellent weight in comparison to other colors.)


----------



## polly (Nov 25, 2008)

blooming heck Cathy thats as big as Sully is at 6 months :shock:they must grow really quickly what do you have to do with their feed? as you were saying early about their dietry requirements I am so nosy but I just love learning about different breeds :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'd love to have a flemmish (particularly one of these adorable babies!) but I don't have the space for one! I hope one day we move to a bigger house and I have a room just for my bunnies!


 I want one, too! I've already told Will that I am going to get a flemmie as an "introduction to larger pets". He has to wait to get a dog lol

Hooray for more peeking eyes! Soon they'll be all over!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 25, 2008)

Aaaaah they are so cute! I can't believe how big they are at so young already! :shock::shock::shock::shock:

Flashy, our [email protected] sells giants too... Currently they have a Giant Papillon, called Dotty, and she is GORGEOUS. She's an adoption bun, but they charge the same price, Â£129.99 for them to discourage impulse buys for the novelty that they're big etc.... If it wasn't for that price me and Steve would probably have gotten her the other week.... It's not that we can't afford the cost of keeping her, it's just the outlay is too much for us lol! She is BEAUTIFUL though.... we are in love.... but I'm not sure that now is the time to be bringing more rabbits home lol....


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh wow...$20...I'm envious! Teeny, though he was technically pet quality (due to his fur not being one specific color, but a marbling of blue and fawn), was $95!!

And I don't understand why someone wouldn't want a Flemish from itty bitty baby size. It was SO FUN watching Teeny grow from being a baby kit! I've not had that with anyone else. I knew him from barely-past-newborn to just after a year of age. Watching him grow was just something else! 

What beautiful sweeties, Cathy...you know how I love those blues!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 26, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I Agree Peg! What a BARGAIN!!! (But I don't want to tell you what they do with $20 bunnies around here...)


From what I remember when I bought him (and I hounded them to get a flemish even though it meant driving over 2 hours one way)....it seems like they had an overage of bunnies (they had five different breeds) and the husband (who bred the flemish) knew I was already driving quite a distance to get him. I think Tiny was the only pet quality male they had (and she refused to sell a female as a pet).

When I got him - he was about 6 pounds if I remember right...so he wasn't overly huge - but he was so unsocialized. 

Someday I hope to get a socialized flemish giant or flemish giant mix at a younger age....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 26, 2008)

My first rabbit was a Flemish Giant and we got her for $12 from a breeder in Michigan. Of course, that was over 20 years ago. LOL


----------



## whaleyk98 (Nov 28, 2008)

This might be a dumb question Cathy but you can have a Flemmie as a house pet right? Im assuming it would be just like having a beagle running around?? lol. I would be worried because I have seen how some rabbits flip out when you pick them up...I would be afraid of what those back legs would do. Are they different in the way they handle themselves because they are so big?


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 28, 2008)

Flemish make great house pets, if you have the room for them. The do require a "little" more space than the average rabbit. But they tend to be really laid back and good companions. (There are a number of Flemish House bunnies on here! Ask Tiny's Mom, Maherwomanor Carolyn...) 

You always have to be careful how you lift ANY rabbit. And you do have to be preparedwhen you pick upthe extra weight of a Flemish. But generally, they do great indoors. Very adaptable bunny. They get love attention and make themselves right at home and part of your family.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 28, 2008)

More pictures?:biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

:yeahthat: I concur!:bunnyheart


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 28, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Flemish make great house pets, if you have the room for them. The do require a "little" more space than the average rabbit. But they tend to be really laid back and good companions. (There are a number of Flemish House bunnies on here! Ask Tiny's Mom, Maherwomanor Carolyn...)
> 
> You always have to be careful how you lift ANY rabbit. And you do have to be preparedwhen you pick upthe extra weight of a Flemish. But generally, they do great indoors. Very adaptable bunny. They get love attention and make themselves right at home and part of your family.


Once you have a flemish giant litter-box trained - I think it is great if they can have the run of the house like a cat or dog. They really enjoy it and many times they will stay close to you once they bond to you.

It dawned on me the other day that even before I felt Tiny & I had bonded - he would frequently sleep within 3-5 feet of my computer desk so he could be near me. I thought at the time it was just because he liked sleeping under the table....but the more I thought about it- he only slept there if I was at the computer.

But its important to remember that like dogs and cats - flemish may start to think the couch and recliner and stuff are theirs...to do whatever. Tiny used to sleep on the couch when I was gone (I came home once and caught him on it) and sometimes in the recliner at night too. He felt like there was nothing wrong with that....after all - it was his house...

In fact - here's a picture of the look he gave me once when I caught him up on the recliner..







My point? Flemish don't know they're rabbits. They think they're just short people with fur on....and so can't understand why the need to be caged...


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 28, 2008)

Awww... there isn't that much difference since I took the last photo's... they are all blue and don't change that much... 

but they have opened their eyes








they each weigh between 8 and 10 oz. (Not sure how much longer I'll be able to hold them with one hand!)







AND (For Polly...) their ears are now 1 3/4" long (4 cm).






And for the "AWWWWW Factor"..... ("I dot a itchy ear...")


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG! :shock:! Those babies look like they are almost the same size as my ND, Toby! Holy crap!

Cute, though


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 28, 2008)

They are even more ADORABLE! 

:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm, gas prices aren't too bad... the plant isgoing to be shut down for a couple of weeks...I could get to Long Island in 14 hours,(pondering bunny nap road trip!)

They are beautiful!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Nov 29, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But its important to remember that like dogs and cats - flemish may start to think the couch and recliner and stuff are theirs...to do whatever. Tiny used to sleep on the couch when I was gone (I came home once and caught him on it) and sometimes in the recliner at night too. He felt like there was nothing wrong with that....after all - it was his house...
> 
> In fact - here's a picture of the look he gave me once when I caught him up on the recliner..
> 
> ...



Tiny looks like he DISAPPROVES of your disapproval of his couch-takeover!!

(What a handsome guy!! Our new buck, Titan, is a dead-ringer of your Tiny.) I've been reading your stories about the Bunfather, Peg, and I must say, he is quite a memorable character.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 29, 2008)

They are HUGE! But very beautiful 

And Peg, that pic of Tiny is hilarious


----------



## polly (Nov 30, 2008)

I reckon I can fly there quicker Dave 

Cathy just awwwwwwwwww they are beautiful is that chocolates you have as well? and OMG they are now 1/4 " off fullsize nethie ears I wish you had a nethie of the same age to put against them gawd my baby bew is probably the same size as their heads now!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 30, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> is that chocolates you have as well?


LOL! No, just my poor photography skills. Bad flash picture. They are all blues...


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> They are HUGE! But very beautiful
> 
> And Peg, that pic of Tiny is hilarious


I had found him there (the picture date was June 2005 if I remember right from the computer...).....and was like, "What are you doing in my chair?". If I remember right - I'd moved the recliner closer to the rabbitry so I could monitor the pregnant does that were due to deliver. I'd left the chair and gotten up to do something - when I came back...there sat His Highness.

Honestly....when he was younger - Tiny felt like any furniture he wanted to get on...was his. He didn't understand the whole "rabbit/human" difference. He loved jumping up on the bed (till Art made us a bed and it was pretty high for him to jump up on). 

I think that when people have flemish - they miss out on so much (or they can) if they don't let the buns be house buns at least part of the day.

When he was young (and before I had bucks where he could smell them)...he was very well litter-trained. One time I was sitting in the dining room area and he came running out of the bedroom with this pained look on his face. He literally RAN to his litter box....peed....gave me the dirtiest look for laughing at him - and then hopped back into the bedroom where he'd been hanging out....

He truly was a character....


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 3, 2008)

This thread needs more pictures....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, it's been a hectic week. 

The blue babies are 20 days old today and doing very well... Thisis avery affectionate little boy (?).





The largest baby is 15 oz... almost a pound... and I'm pretty sure it's a girl.






Tina and one of the babies...





Curious Babies! (And for Polly, Their ears are 2 1/4 inches long.)






And just for Peg, This is Zeus Jr. (and his brother) at 3 months of age... and just over 8 lbs.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG! He's just as cheeky looking as Zeus! LOL

and those adorable babies........ I think I'm gonna die!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 6, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Sorry for the delay, it's been a hectic week.
> 
> The blue babies are 20 days old today and doing very well... Thisis avery affectionate little boy (?). *Oh WOW.....I want him.*
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 6, 2008)

Zeus Jr. has a wonderful attitude. He loves coming to me and gives kisses. (His parents are wonderful... I wouldn't expect anything less!)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL! 8 lbs at 3 mos?!?! 

Tony is 9 pounds at 18 mos!!!


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG Kathy I want that first one sooo bad what a cutie pie :biggrin2: they are so big compared to your hand ears are now beating a full grown nethie!! beautiful pics :biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 7, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw! Those babies are so adorable!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww! I love their monstrous ears! I want one... Do you think Will would notice?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

I can just picture Berry-Boo and a flemish tearing through your house! LOL! 

Toby would hop for the hills!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 7, 2008)

Nawwww.... They are quiet, unobtrusive, blend in well with others... don't take up much room and don't eat much... LOL!!!!!!!!!!! (Well... OK, he might notice, but by then he'll be in love.)

I placed a (not-so) little Black boy in a new home two weeks ago. The mom and two kids came to meet the bunny and take him home. Dad couldn't be bothered. "Doesn't LIKE rabbits". OK, his perogative...

Got a call from her last night, he won't put the rabbit down. Carries him all over, bunny HAS to come out as soon as he gets home. Watches TV with him. Lets him run all over the place. The kids are complaining that Dad is "hogging the bunny"! Yeah, he doesn't like rabbits!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww, how cute! I guess a bunny that size is a "real man's pet".


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 7, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, how cute! I guess a bunny that size is a "real man's pet".


Only from a "Real man's perspective...".


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hrmm... I could just tell Will that Toby started taking steroids and grew to 5x his size overnight lol


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, the blue Flemmie babys are gorgeous!! I just love it when their ears start to look like a real Flemmie's.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG, :inlove:. If I ever get a roomy house in future, I just might have to get a flemmie! 

Kherrmann: LOL! I bet Will would just LOVE that. hehe. Yeah, hon, it's just steriods or a random giantism gene in rabbits. :whistling 


Guys are so funny like that it seems.. convinced bunnies are boring and dont do anything, so they won't like it. Then they see how much personality they have and the bun is permanently attached to their shoulder. HA!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww! They are so cute!! And big!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 8, 2008)

*Now that would be funny but are u going to hide Toby?? He's going to realize there's 3 now sooner or later. lol

kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Hrmm... I could just tell Will that Toby started taking steroids and grew to 5x his size overnight lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 10, 2008)

Pictures?  please?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Pictures?  please?


:nod


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with the demand for pictures!  I love their big, dopey ears! Too cute!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh my goodness...look at those beautiful EYES!! They're GORGEOUS!!

Cathy, how do you handle being surrounded by so much Flemmie cuteness?!?!

:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Dec 11, 2008)

I think I need a blue flemmie baby, or two,.... or maybe three....

onder:

How long of a road-trip would that be? Naturestee....pack your bags...we need flemmie babies from the bunny-nab list. 

myheart


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 11, 2008)

Will try to get some new photo's soon. (It's been really crazy here...) The blue babies are so much bigger than the white litter, born the same day. But there are only 4 blues vs 7 whites... Will try to get photo's of both litters together.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

Come spring I need to make the trip up there!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

*Oh gosh! I bet you are busy this weekend! Have fun but when you get a chance be sure to share those babies with us! *

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Will try to get some new photo's soon. (It's been really crazy here...) The blue babies are so much bigger than the white litter, born the same day. But there are only 4 blues vs 7 whites... Will try to get photo's of both litters together.


----------



## MyRabbits (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing the pictures! They are absolutely entrancing! You must feel so much pride in your heart for them! How absolutely precious!


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Awwwwwwh so cute :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 12, 2008)

sqeee! sooo cuuuuuteeee!

:inlove:


----------



## The Turtle (Dec 15, 2008)

More pictures of waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbits!

(we're actually using this vicariously to gauge what our faraway kits are likely to look like at the equivalent time in their development).

Ours are just now nine days old, maybe Wayne will see some eyes tomorrow!


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG they are SOOOOOO cute! <3 

I absolutely LOVE their coloring.

As to the leash thing, IMO almost any rabbit can be leashed trained. My rabbit Diva is a dwarf and even though she's a spazz, she still loves to walk around the backyard on her leash lol.


----------



## MyRabbits (Dec 16, 2008)

Those awesome wabbits, especially the blues (I guess I am partial)! 

Flemish are great on a leash, aren't they? My other, smaller rabbits are all good with the harness and leash but they tend to want to head for bushes and other places to hide along the perimeter of the yard. Sam, big Flemish Giant boy that he is, is not afraid of hawks or the like diving at him from out of the sky. He heads out across the open areas of the acreage with a great sense of pride and adventure. Because he's relaxed and confident, he goes in straight lines, which makes it much easier to walk him. He is such a hoot! When we take the rabbits up to western New York and the rest of the family for Christmas, they will be on leashes at my mother-in-law's house. We took the three girls with us there last year, but this will be a first for Sam. I am guessing Sam will not only be a hit with the kids but also with all the male adults in the house! 

Enjoy those growing-big kits!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 16, 2008)

I do find they don't mind the leash and harness as much as some other buns. LOL! They do tend to be confident and self assured... not much bothers them.

Took a couple minutes this morning to clean out cages (OK, more than a couple minutes! LOL!) and I snapped a few photo's of the blue babies. Put the 2 larger white babies in with them for comparison. The blues are all between 1 lb 8 oz up to 1 lb 15 oz. The white babies are all between 1 lb. 2 oz up to 1 lb 7 oz. But there are 7 of them nursing offmomma as opposed to 4 blues nursing off momma.

Sleepy baby....






No Stress here!






Momma in the background...





Comparing a white against a blue.... born the same day.











And one more...





Edited to add: And for Polly, their ears are now 3 1/2" long. (about 9 cm).


----------



## MyRabbits (Dec 16, 2008)

Those are just beautiful pictures! What great bunnies! And what a surprising difference in size, but then that probably does go back to how much milk each one gets. . . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 16, 2008)

I do expect the white litter to catch up to the blues in another few weeks. As full grown adults, my whites tend to be slightly larger than the blues (by maybe a lb.).


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, my! They are just so GORGEOUS!! It seems impossible that they could get any cuter, but they do, every time!! Love the little sleepy bunner....:yawn:


----------



## Ali_1010 (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG they are sooooooo cute! <3


They LOOK confident and self assured, and extremely sweet. <3


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 17, 2008)

Cathy, you do know you are killing me!?! 

I want a big baby so much!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## polly (Dec 17, 2008)

loving them just absolutely gorgeous I have no words!!!!!! :biggrin2:love the first pic Kathy


----------



## myheart (Dec 17, 2008)

The sleepy bunny pic just makes me wish I had a big bunny in my arms to cradle and cuddle. I love my Dutchies, but there is nothing like the hefty, full feeling of a big bunny in my arms.  (I think I need to visit Naturestee to get an Oberon fix....)

myheart


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...I just love those eyes!! And sweepy kits...gosh, I could just faint!

They're so cute, in fact, that, sitting here at the library, the lady next to me even swooned a bit! Heehee! No one can resist the power of baby bunners!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe that it is a good thing that Cathy lives so far from me. My husband would kill me cause I would have a bunny like this guy in front:


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 23, 2008)

I just sexed the litter today... 3 boys and ONE girl! Well, I guess she's gonna stay here...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 24, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I just sexed the litter today... 3 boys and ONE girl! Well, I guess she's gonna stay here...


That's ok - boys are my favorite....so when are they coming here to live? And you're gonna stick Zeus Jr. in too....right?

Shucks...a gal can dream...


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 24, 2008)

OH! Zeus Jr. has turned into the BIGGEST mush face! His brother is sweet, but Zeus Jr. demands to be petted and snuggled. Very insistant, can't close the coop door until HE's ready... So FUNNY! And his ear has perked up! Can't even tell there was a difference between the ears! Just love that bunny! (Ummm... no Peg... 'fraid he's gotta stay here... I got plans for that boy!)

I'm thinking that if I keep a boy from Tina's litter, I should name him "Turner". I just won't decide which boy I'll be keeping for a few weeks. And I think I'll name the Blue girl "River" (ya know... "Rollin' on a River..."?).


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 24, 2008)

Photos of the babies would be a really wonderful Christmas present to all the forum members. hint hint nudge nudge 

Minda


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 24, 2008)

Will try tomorrow. (I have to work on Christmas Eve!!!! NOT FAIR! Don't wanna! Don't they know Santa's coming tomorrow evening?) LOL! 

They are getting bigger (duh!) and they no longer fit in my coat pocket. But the one boy is so nosey! Right at the front of the coop when I come out in the morning. Watches everything I do. Tries to climb my arm when I reach in his cage. The girl likes to dart in and run away... she WANTS to see what's going on, but doesn't want to be in the middle of things... One of the other boys iskinda shy and gentle. Sit's so quiet when I hold him... Funny how they each have their own personality and at such a young age.


----------



## LizBuns (Dec 24, 2008)

Awwww, I really want one. I'll get a flemish eventually...


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 25, 2008)

Awwwww! Cute kits! Congratulations to Tina and you!

Denise


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I'm thinking that if I keep a boy from Tina's litter, I should name him "Turner". I just won't decide which boy I'll be keeping for a few weeks. And I think I'll name the Blue girl "River" (ya know... "Rollin' on a River..."?).


I got to sing with Tina Turner one time ata show. She grabbed me out of the audience! She's so cool!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2008)

I want one.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

I was wondering how much you sell your pet-quality Flemmies for? Oh, and your pet-quality mini rexes, too.  If hubby gets a Great Dane someday, then I get a Flemmie.  If he doesn't, then I'm going to come see you for a mini rex. It's years down the road, but you are the owner of my future rabbit.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 27, 2008)

Minda, You just tell me when you want a Flemish and you shall have a Flemish... I would be so pleased to pick out a nice"baby" for you! And we would find some way of getting him down south!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

You should have seen me bounce in my seat when I read that! hehe 

My hubby gave me an odd look and when I told him why he just smiled at me.

 Won't that Rabbit Railroad be an amazing thing to behold!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 28, 2008)

I wonder if that baby will need to come this way before it would need to go to Florida........ :idea



*Minda might never see that future baby........ *


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I wonder if that baby will need to come this way before it would need to go to Florida........ :idea
> 
> 
> 
> *Minda might never see that future baby........ *


Actually - it needs to stop in Texas first to acclimate itself to the South.....but of course - it would have to stop here for several months...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 28, 2008)

LOL!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh MY! The poor bunny will have an identity crisis! Am I a Florida bunny or a Texas bunny or an Indiana bunny?Whose my mommy? :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 28, 2008)

That way she would have a little bit of love from everyone!  With lots of photos at every stop hehe


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeahhhhhhhhh..... she'd get love..... :biggrin2:













and maybe never leave Indiana!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 28, 2008)

... a belated Merry Christmas from the "Quads"! (I can't tell them apart unless I flip them over!) They are doing very well and getting very big. (Polly, their ears are now 4 1/2 inches -11.5 cm - long! LOL!)



























This "little" girl is going to be "River"...






I think this boy is going to be my "Turner".


----------



## lilangelhotots (Dec 28, 2008)

Awe!! The Quads are so cute! Definately getting bigger too.:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Dec 28, 2008)

They are just so gorgeous Cathy I mean like wow their ears are amazing beautiful pics its really nice to see how the flemmies grow as well so Thankyou


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok thats it spring! I am coming for a visit!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 28, 2008)

I showed hubby the photosand then showed him mom and dad, too. hehe He smiles and shakes his head at me. I'll win him over to the idea someday!

They are so fluffy and curious!!! I love them!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 28, 2008)

*HA my hubby wants one. Just not yet. Well if we have our way someday....We have a plan. *

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I showed hubby the photosand then showed him mom and dad, too. hehe He smiles and shakes his head at me. I'll win him over to the idea someday!
> 
> They are so fluffy and curious!!! I love them!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 28, 2008)

Ahh there soooo cute. I wish i could bunny nap 1. But lucky for u i don't have my passport. I'm sure mom and dad would like another Giant in the house again.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Dec 29, 2008)

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat: (One apiece!)


----------



## clevername (Dec 29, 2008)

They're too BEAUTIFUL!! I'm jealous.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 29, 2008)

I was telling my nieces about them yesterday! I said that's what I want one day for my own lap dog LMAO! 

Cathy, that boy is just gorgeous! I love his face and head.... I also love their fuzzy little tummies. They are beautiful!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Cathy...they're so adorable! et::adorable:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 29, 2008)

Hubby agreed spring he wants to make a trip! He even asked did I think Elvis would want one as a friend! :shock:


----------



## The Turtle (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookit them ears!!!!

If Nora hasn't said anything here, we have all eight of our sandy kits back from Wayne, along with their majestic Californian surrogate mom. They... are hilarious.

Pictures will be up soon, and we will post the URL for WabbitCam!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't wait! I bet they are cute!

Cathy, I keep thinking of that boy's cute little face! I'm just crazy about him!


----------



## gingers_giants (Dec 30, 2008)

YAY baby blue flemishes!!!!!


----------



## Ali_1010 (Jan 1, 2009)

Eeeeep, so cute! <3


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 15, 2009)

How big are the baby blues now???? 

hint hint 

nudge nudge

more photos


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, they are getting big... will try to get some new photo's this weekend. "River" is turning out to be the sweetest lil girl!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh man! I can't wait to see them again! 

She has a sweet face, Cathy. She's adorable.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 16, 2009)

Absolutely stunning .. and look at those lovely ears ... cute !


----------

